# Paul Pierce is such an idiot!



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

What the heck was that guy thinking? What a moron!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh well, he still got his 20/11/6/4 steals/1 block on Stephen Jackson (5-15 FG).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Pierce got his numbers, but he failed his team when they needed him the most, that's a good quality for your franchise player to have. Vincent Vega showing up to defend a Kansas player who made the dumbest play of the postseason so far, like clockwork.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I would honestly trade Pierce this summer if I'm Boston. This guy is not a rookie. I almost always side with the players when it comes down to controversies with refs/coaches/management/etc, but I cannot defend Pierce. He is a joke.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What about being the team's best offensive player, but deciding not to shoot for an entire game to prove a point? That really helps the team out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> Pierce got his numbers, but he failed his team when they needed him the most, that's a good quality for your franchise player to have. Vincent Vega showing up to defend a Kansas player who made the dumbest play of the postseason so far, like clockwork.


Pierce is very defendable. Rightly so. Look at his production and what he's done for Boston.

LaFrentz isn't defendable. Rightly so. Neither is Vaughn, Ostertag, Gooden for much of the second half of the regular season, Pollard when he actually gets to play...


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> What about being the team's best offensive player, but deciding not to shoot for an entire game to prove a point? That really helps the team out.


He shot in Game 5...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

He also shot in game one. 3-19 from the field.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Can someone let me know what is being talked about here?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ladies..................Ladies.....................

Fight nice ok?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

what was that ear thing he was wearing when TNT showed him talkin to the press?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Think Pierce Was Tryin Show The Media That He Got Hurt, He Didn't Just Push Him For Nothin Thats Why He Had That Thing Around His Head In The Press Conference. If Celtics Didn't Win That Game, Then Everyone Wud Be Mad @ Pierce And Blamin Him, But Since They Back'd Em Up, It Doesnt Really Matter... :boohoo:


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

Q8i said:


> I Think Pierce Was Tryin Show The Media That He Got Hurt, He Didn't Just Push Him For Nothin Thats Why He Had That Thing Around His Head In The Press Conference. If Celtics Didn't Win That Game, Then Everyone Wud Be Mad @ Pierce And Blamin Him, But Since They Back'd Em Up, It Doesnt Really Matter... :boohoo:


good point. In the game you need some guys like Pierce.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> What about being the team's best offensive player, but deciding not to shoot for an entire game to prove a point? That really helps the team out.


 wasnt this... 2 years ago or something? geez.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, he's done it a few times, once relatively recently.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I still don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I still don't know what you guys are talking about.


You've been hilarious tonight. Are you trapped inside an igloo or something? You've been making these "What's happening?" comments all night, LOL, what's the deal?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I still don't know what you guys are talking about.


Pierce took exception to being intentionally fouled by Tinsley and swung an elbow at him, leading to his ejection from the game.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

When I watched what had occurred, it didn't appear to me Pierce intentionally threw the elbow with intent to hurt or even shove to the ground Tinsley. I think he let his emotions get the better of him and was just pushing Tinsley away like he would a fly. It was a bad decision on his part and could've cost the Celtics the game. The ejection was earned. But in looks like his teammates used that for more motivation to win it in overtime.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I still don't know what you guys are talking about.


With about 13 seconds left in the 4th quarter, the Celtics were up by 1 and Paul Pierce had the ball up at midcourt. He already had a technical earlier in the game. Well, Tinsley came up and fouled him but hit him on his face, and Pierce reacted angrily to the hit so he swung his arm back to push Tinsley away, and Tinsley ended up falling back. So Pierce got his second technical, was kicked out of the game, and Miller shot the Technical to tie the game and bring it into overtime.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

This is where the NBA has come, stripped of its balls so much that there are threads discussing this stupid thing.

Tinsley or Johnson, whoever came up to him flopped hardcore. 

Ejecting Pierce was about the stupidest **** I've seen. And I don't even like Paul Pierce or the Celtics.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree, it was a total boneheaded move, coupled with a beautiful bit of acting by Tinsley, when the game is on the line, why possibly blow the series with an elbow

God i hate antoine walker


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Chach said:


> I agree, it was a total boneheaded move, coupled with a beautiful bit of acting by Tinsley, when the game is on the line, why possibly blow the series with an elbow
> 
> God i hate antoine walker



:rofl: 

Antoine Walker? lol. I just tought it was random...that's all.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Antoine Walker? lol. I just tought it was random...that's all.


Let me preface this by saying my wife has NO clue about bball. I was watching the game yesterday and she tells me out of nowhere, that bald guys must suck or something. I couldnt stop laughing. She nailed it right on the head. She then mentioned, why would he shoot the ball when there were 3 teammates next to him? I told her it's Toine beaing Toine. 

I HATE HIS GAME. :curse:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Stop the hating on Walker he carried the Celtics in the overtime, yes he should have passed it to Delonte West on the 2 on 1 but he thought he could make the shot so he took it. He more than made up for it with that three with the shot clock running out. 

Tinsley flopped like a ***** on the play but Pierce did deserve the tech because he did attempt to throw an elbow. Pierce needs to have a big game in game 7 or people will remember that incident for a long time, Antoine saved Pierces *** in that game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CrossOver said:


> Let me preface this by saying my wife has NO clue about bball. I was watching the game yesterday and she tells me out of nowhere, that bald guys must suck or something. I couldnt stop laughing. She nailed it right on the head. She then mentioned, why would he shoot the ball when there were 3 teammates next to him? I told her it's Toine beaing Toine.
> 
> I HATE HIS GAME. :curse:



Oh, I'm totally fine with people hating on Antoine, it has happened since forever, but I just thought The Chach's comment was random, like a Family Guy moment.

This whole thread was about Pierce, even Chach talks about Pierce and he ends his post with "God I hate Antoine Walker."

Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Ejecting Pierce was about the stupidest **** I've seen. And I don't even like Paul Pierce or the Celtics.


The only other people I think agrees with what you just said is Me, You, and Charles Barkley.

AJ


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

So did Paul Pierce actually have a fractured jaw like he clamied? If so, then that push on Tinsley wasn't so bad.


----------

